# Vegan Fair?



## bristolradio (May 30, 2009)

Can't say I've seen anything posted about this on the net.  It's today and tomorrow.  They've got The Blockheads playing, and Horace Andy.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

Are they vegans?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2009)

Sod's law.
The 20 years I was a vegan I was an isolated weirdo.
Now that I'm no longer even a veggie there's a fecking festival. 

£10 to get in - looks as grim as those waterfront things always are.


----------



## strung out (May 30, 2009)

went to it last year when aswad played. fun if you like that kind of thing, got some nice stalls and food places.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

I want to go to the organic one they have - apparently they give away loads and loads of chocolate!


----------



## big eejit (May 30, 2009)

I saw The Beat playing at one a couple of years back. They were very good.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2009)

vegans didn't used to look like that in my day.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2009)

The Harbourside is rubbish for bands. I hate having to either stand up or sit on concrete. 

I don't know why they don't do more stuff in Queens Square.


----------



## bristolradio (May 30, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I saw The Beat playing at one a couple of years back. They were very good.
> 
> {nipple}




I was there too, didn't spot that though.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2009)

Bristol Vegan Fair

Doubt I'll be going. The idea of spending a sunny day penned in on crowded concrete irks me. Wouldn't mind trying the food though.


----------



## bristolradio (May 30, 2009)

I don't think it's as good as the last two years, there wasn't the same amount of tent-age.  Some good food still though, and the Zion Train were OK, The Blockheads even better.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 5, 2009)

Why are vegans charging £10 to get in to one of their fairs?

Surely they should be trying to reach out to people?

I'm not a vegan,  and if I a saw a vegan fair that charged £10(!!!!) to get in I just wouldn't go.  Are they trying to preach to the converted or something?


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

because it's quite expensive to hire that space of bristol and get all the bands and stuff that they do.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 5, 2009)

So it's about making money then?

Point is sureley they should be charging the store holders and getting money from vegan charities to fund the cost to hire the ground rather than the general public £10(!!!!!) to get into something they mayy not like.  Logic fail I'm afraid.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

i didnt say that though did i. obviously the bands, some of the stall holders, whoever it is that owns the piece of land in central bristol makes money, but i dont think the people running the festival are out to make a fortune.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 5, 2009)

I doubt they're going to make much money at a tenner. The council will likely be squeezing them out of every penny, whilst insisting that they provide all sorts of expensive infrastructure and security provision.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> So it's about making money then?
> 
> Point is sureley they should be charging the store holders and getting money from vegan charities to fund the cost to hire the ground rather than the general public £10(!!!!!) to get into something they mayy not like.  Logic fail I'm afraid.



they _do_ charge stall holders as far as i know. if you can find another way of them getting £100k or whatever it is without charging people to get in then i'm sure they'd love to hear from you!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 5, 2009)

Then they should be more wise as to the grounds they choose to have it.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not dissing the fair, or vegans.  I just don't really see the point if it's goign to cost so much to get in.  Most people wouldn't pay £10 to get into a fair anyway, and if you're trying to effectivley reach out to people a stonking £10 fee isn't going to help.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 5, 2009)

Look, nobody's going to be won over into Veganism by attending a music day, just as I don't turn suddenly gay if I enjoy some tunes at Pride.

This is more a celebration day that you can choose to join in, or not if that's the case. £10 isn't that steep to see a band or two, particularly when the average vegan tends to be from the higher end of socio-ecomomic scale. 

You're unlikely to get a successful vegan event going in Port Talbot for example. but Bristol's in with a shout. Putting on outdoor events can be ruinously expensive - councils tend to put up more and more costly hurdles every year.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

it's not just a fayre though. this year they had the blockheads, horace andy, and loads more local bands that people don't mind paying a tenner to see. It's not really that much to see a few great bands and a day in the sun eating nice food.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 5, 2009)

I was thinking that maybe there might be somewhere else in Bristol.

I have Vegan freinds in Bristol which didn't attend the fair for that very reason.  We were discussing it (last weekend actaully),  I said I wouldn't go cos it was too expensive,  they said they didn't go cos it was too expensive,  one of them went and said it was well cliquey and not at all what he expected at all and didn't like it at all.


so there


----------



## tarannau (Jun 5, 2009)

I sympathise, but I've seen Horace Andy and better acts in my local park, for free. And with jerk chicken stands and better food all around. 

It's a tough sell tbh. It's likely to be preaching to the converted, which ain't altogether a bad thing. Hopefully the weather will hold up to keep attendance up.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

i paid a tenner just so i could go and watch aswad last year. it was a good laugh!


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Hopefully the weather will hold up to keep attendance up.



it was last weekend btw


----------



## tarannau (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah well, that must have given them the very best chance of succeeding then


Why the hell did they choose Aswad btw? I can't think of less likely vegan advocates tbh - that Guyanese Brinsley is forever shoving chicken into his gob. Nice money for them.


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Ah well, that must have given them the very best chance of succeeding then
> 
> 
> Why the hell did they choose Aswad btw? I can't think of less likely vegan advocates tbh - that Guyanese Brinsley is forever shoving chicken into his gob. Nice money for them.



fuck knows tbh. i never said the fayre was perfect


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 5, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Ah well, that must have given them the very best chance of succeeding then
> 
> 
> Why the hell did they choose Aswad btw? I can't think of less likely vegan advocates tbh - that Guyanese Brinsley is forever shoving chicken into his gob. Nice money for them.



Brinsley wasn't there.


----------

